# Trace "Whispers" Video Clip



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Yet another silly clicker-trained trick!

Trace just discovered his 'voice' and was having fairly predictable moments where he would open his mouth but no sound came out...PERFECT behavior to capture!
I knew I would have to be quick about it - because, soon enough, he would mature and would know exactly how to truly 'speak'
So out came the clicker and within a day he knew what we were looking for...
He is routinely offering it as a behavior....and will offer it for playful-affection... It is ADORABLE to see him 'whisper' to the cat!!! All you hear is the snap-flap of his mouth....

I had been trimming up Liberty and Trace was pestering the whole time - desparately wanted to mouth (hold) the scissors .... Perfect training opportunity!... <of course he was not allowed to 'have' or 'chew' the scissors! He could however 'hold and feel' them....Sometimes the 'motivation' is not so traditional....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great trick. Of course I heard an awful lot of barking when I played the video. It was Caue barking when he heard your voice.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

geeeze, my computer is having trouble opening your photobucket link....I'll keep tryin..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very cute, but I love the agility video and the tunnel!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> What a great trick. Of course I heard an awful lot of barking when I played the video. It was Caue barking when he heard your voice.


That silly Caue!...He has a thing for goofy girl voices??!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

that pup is one odd child....
Glenn was sitting next to me eating popcorn...the other two are trying to mooch for a snack...and the wingnut wants to hold the scissors....<good grief>


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

He is just so cute! I could watch him pass scissors all night!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cute, Trace is one smart pup.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I missed this thread somehow. Trace is a VERY goodlooking boy, with an excellent"give".


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

He is quite the ticket Jill...very, very sweet a wonderful dog to live with...
Every now and again I see flashes of brilliance...makes my heart pitter patter! LOLOL


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He is so darn cute! What a sweetie!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That's cute! It reminds me of the rug cleaning commercial where the doggie daycare owner asks the little Jack Russel Terrier to use his "inside voice".


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

How funny.


----------

